#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   beginnender Sehnensplitting  der Peroneus Brevis ..? >

## StefanD.

Guten Tag,  
es wurde ein MRT gemacht posttraumatische Veränderung  mit Z. n. alter Partialfraktur  der vorderen Syndesmose - ausgedehnte laterale Kapsel- Band Läsion (1)  OCD (Durchblutungsstörung) der medial. Talusschulter sowie Arthrose der posterioren  subtalaren Gelenkfacette.  
Tibitalis anterior Sehne - Auftreibung +Signalerhöhung  (2)
Peroonaeus brevis Sehne - Tendinose beginnende  Sehnensplitting (3)  
Zwei Sehnen jeweils innen u. außen Fußseite  
(Verdickung der proximalen Pantarfaszie) 
Schmerzpatient nach Arbeitsunfall - ....da gokeln etwas vor sich hin .. bis dann das Ganze mit heftigen Schmerzen ans Tageslicht kommt. Danach gibt es Diagnosen wie  Fußschmerzen Ursache Coxarhtrose .. TEP udgl..  
Wenn Bänder gerissen sind  (1) Kapsel- Band Läsion ) *wachsen sie dann  kreuz u. quer wieder irgendwie zusammen, Behandlung oder schlicht "Begradigung" ?*  
(2,3) Beginnende Sehnensplitting /Tendinose  von außen nicht immer nachvollziehbar allerdings bei Belastung ganz massiv schmerzhaft  - *Behandlung - OP oder Ruhigstellung oder sonst..?*  
Danke + Gruß Joe

----------


## josie

Hallo!  

> Wenn Bänder gerissen sind  (1) Kapsel- Band Läsion ) *wachsen sie dann  kreuz u. quer wieder irgendwie zusammen, Behandlung oder schlicht "Begradigung" ?*

 Wenn sie ganz gerissen sind, wachsen sie in der Regel nicht mehr zusammen, weil sich die gerissenen Enden zurückziehen. Wenn die Sehne stark überdehnt war und die gerissenen Enden aneinanderliegen kann es durch Ruhigstellung eine Chance geben, daß sie zusammenwachsen   

> Beginnende Sehnensplitting /Tendinose  von außen nicht immer  nachvollziehbar allerdings bei Belastung ganz massiv schmerzhaft  - *Behandlung - OP oder Ruhigstellung oder sonst..?*

 Soweit ich das beurteilen kann wird nicht operiert, solange die Sehne nicht gerissen ist, weil die Chance besteht, daß sich durch konsequente Ruhigstellung die Sehne regeneriert, aber das muß die ein erfahrener Fußchirurg beurteilen, der die gemachte Diagnostik vorliegen hat und die körperliche Untersuchung am Patienten durchführen kann

----------


## DocJulian

> Guten Tag,  
> es wurde ein MRT gemacht posttraumatische Veränderung  mit Z. n. alter Partialfraktur  der vorderen Syndesmose - ausgedehnte laterale Kapsel- Band Läsion (1)  OCD (Durchblutungsstörung) der medial. Talusschulter sowie Arthrose der posterioren  subtalaren Gelenkfacette.   
>  			 				Beginnende Sehnensplitting /Tendinose  von außen nicht immer   nachvollziehbar allerdings bei Belastung ganz massiv schmerzhaft  -    
> Danke + Gruß Joe

 Das stellt in der Regel konservative (d.h.: nicht-operative Maßnahmen) dar. Etwaige stabilisierende chir. Eingriffe, können in Betracht gezogen werden. Sicher, kann Ihnen Ihr behandelnder Arzt hier mehrzu sagen. 
Alles Gute Ihnen.

----------

